# Hilfe! Einträge bei SpyBot!



## Marnie (11 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Hatte heute Abend wohl nix besseres zu tun, als SpyBot Search & Destroy runterzuladen und nun steh ich mit dem Ergebnis da und muss gestehen, ich weiß nicht, was ich damit anfangen oder tun soll. Leider ist mein Ansprechpartner in solchen Sachen leider im Moment nicht verfügbar und ich bräuchte jetzt doch mal Hilfe dabei, bevor ich vielleicht doch was falsch mache   . Wenn mir also jemand erstens sagen könnte, was das alles bedeutet, was Spybot dort gefunden hat und mir zweitens sagen könnte, was ich nun machen muss, würde mich das echt freuen. Ansonsten benutze ich immer Ad-Aware und AntiVir, da weiß ich aber auch, was ich machen muss. Also so eine „komplette Niete“ bin ich nicht, auch wenn es jetzt so aussehen mag.

Danke schon mal im Voraus! 

Gruß, Marnie


----------



## Dino (11 Juli 2004)

Oben steht's, siehe Screenshot!

"Markierte Probleme beheben"

Dann markiere aber am besten alles. Du hast anscheinend so richtig von allem was.

Achtung: Du hast defintiv einen Dialer drauf oder zumindest eine seiner Komponenten. Ich meine damit diesen Mainpean-Eintrag. Sollte es möglich sein, dass er sich - gegen Deinen Willen - eingewählt haben könnte, denke an Beweissicherung.


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 Juli 2004)

Die Einträge "DoubleClick", "Alexa Related" und "DSO Exploit" sind relativ "normal".
Zum Eintrag "MainPean" wüsste ich gerne, ob du die Installation des Dialers bemerkt hast.
Warum ist der Eintrag "Common hijacker" eigentlich nicht zur Entsorgung vorgemerkt? Das Dingens solltest du mal fix abklemmen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Marnie (11 Juli 2004)

Erstmal Danke, Dino!

Also, MainPean war das einzige, was mir vertraut ist, weil ich letztes Jahr mit einem Dialer dieses Hause „gesegnet“ war. Mich wundert jetzt, dass ich da wieder was von denen drauf habe, denn ich persönlich besuche immer die gleichen Seiten und die sind weder dubios noch mit Dialern versehen und neu muss es ja sein, weil hier hinter Intexus steht und die Firma hieß ja damals noch MainPean.

Da ich seither nur noch DSL pur surfe (ohne jegliche Anbindung an die Telefonbuchse) droht diesmal auch keine erhöhte Telefonrechnung, aber vermutlich ist er es, der mir das Surfen schon mal durcheinander bringt.

Wenn Du sagst, alles markieren, dann auch diesen Common hijacker Eintrag, der bisher noch kein Häckchen hat, seh ich das richtig?

Nochmal Danke!


----------



## Marnie (11 Juli 2004)

Hallo Stalker!

Auch dir vielen Dank, für die schnelle Auskunft!

Also, mir ist ehrlich gestanden nichts aufgefallen. Mich verwundert dieser MainPean-Eintrag jetzt schon sehr.

Und vor dem Eintrag Commen hijacker, war kein Häckchen. Ich hab den Screenshot so gemacht, wie ich die Einträge gesehen habe, ohne etwas daran zu verändern.

Gruß, Marnie


----------



## Dino (11 Juli 2004)

Wie Du schon selbst sagst, hattest Du schon einmal Bekanntschaft mit einem Dialer aus dem Hause Mainpean. Ich weiß ja nun nicht, wie sauber Du den seinerzeit gelöscht hast, aber es kann gut sein, dass es sich bei der Fundstelle "nur" um einen Eintrag in der Registry handelt, der damals schlicht übersehen wurde.

Genaueres kannst Du ggf. sehen, wenn Du mal auf das +-Zeichen vor den jeweiligen Einträgen klickst.
Und wie Stalker schon schrieb: Der ganze Kram rundrum ist praktisch "normal". Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass der Mist auf der Platte bleiben sollte. Wech damit.

Was die "Common Hijackers" anbetrifft: Ich staune auch ein bisschen, dass da kein Haken gesetzt ist. Hast Du da irgendwas weggeklickt?
Das sollten dann eigentlich solche Fieslinge sein, die z.B. Deine Startseite nachhaltig verbiegen. Man liest hier im Forum sehr oft, dass sie zwar gefunden werden, aber sich (nicht nur) Spybot mit dem dauerhaften Entfernen schwertut. Versuchs mal...
Vielleicht ist wäre da vorab auch mal ein Klick auf das + angebracht, um mal zu sehen, wer oder was sich da genau rumtreibt.


----------



## Marnie (12 Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen, Dino!

Ich war da wohl gestern Abend dann doch etwas zu schnell mit dem „Reperaturvorgang“ und habe ihn eingeleitet, ohne mir, wie sonst üblich, zuvor eine Sicherung zu machen. Bin wohl etwas zu sehr auf Ad-Aware und die Möglichkeit der Quarantäne fixiert.

Jedenfalls habe ich mit Wiederherstellen versucht, die Einträge wieder einsehen zu können, aber ich bekomme nur 3 von den 5.

Darunter ist der MainPean Eintrag (Software HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\IntexusDial). Das Intexus dahinter irritiert mich, weil ich meinen Dialer bereits letztes Jahr Juni hatte und da hieß die Firma ja noch MainPean und nicht Intexus. Oder ist das unerheblich?

Alexa Related und DSO Exploit sind nach der Wiederherstellung auch da.

DoubleClick und Commen hijacker werden nach der Reparatur leider nicht mehr angezeigt.

Ohne dafür die Hand ins Feuer zu legen, glaube ich, mich daran erinnern zu können, dass unter dem Commen hijacker sich die beiden Einträge zu kaza lite und kaza gold verbargen. Davor stand etwas von Umleitung. Also ein wenig mehr an Text.

Das es die Einträge gab, da bin ich mir sicher, nur nicht, ob sie jetzt genauso geschrieben wurden und ob sie unter Commen hijacker standen. Ist jetzt aber eigentlich die einzige Möglichkeit, weil unter DoubleClick habe ich sie, denke ich, nicht gesehen.

Der Haken war definitiv nicht davor gesetzt, den hab ich dort erst reingeklickt, nachdem ich deine und Stalkers Postings gelesen hatte. Bisher kam aber auch immer die von mir eingegeben Startseite, von daher hat dieser Eintrag nichts bei mir verändert gehabt.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe! 

Marnie

PS: Bin mir selbst nicht sicher, ob es sich dabei um Reste von meinem ehemaligen MainPean-Dialer handelt. Eigentlich ging ich bisher davon aus, dass mir jemand alles von der Platte entfernt hatte.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Spyware*

Hallo! Mein Spybot hat folgende Einträge gefunden: 

media plex
alexa related
avenue a, inc.
gain.gator
valueclick

Könnt ihr vielleicht bitte dazu schreiben ob diese "normal" sind oder irgendwie schlimmes anrichten?!
Und wohin und für was senden die programme ihre daten?


----------



## Dino (22 Juli 2004)

Haste Angst, da etwas kauptt zu machen, wenn Du es löscht? Brauchste nich'! Mach wech, den Mist!
Das sind überwiegend Cookies, mit denen man so etwas wie ein Profil über Dich erstellen kann. Nichts wirklich Wildes und vor Allem nichts, mit dem es Problem beim Entfernen gibt.
Alexa ist allerdings kein Cookie und wird von Spybot als Spyware ausgeworfen. Alexa hast Du aber schon auf dem Rechner, wenn Du Windows ganz jungfräulich installiert hast. Wird Dir also quasi als Service gleich von MS mitgeliefert.
Ebenso gilt Gator als Spyware! Sollte bei der Entfernung aber ebenfalls keine Probleme machen... ABER:

Gator wird z.B. mit manchen Freewares ausgeliefert! Und es kann gut sein, dass diese dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Beipsiel dafür ist der divX-Player...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

danke für die schnelle antwort !
hm obwohl ich jetzt die spyware weg habe, sendet mein internet immernoch mehr bytes als das ich empfange.
Woran könnte das denn noch liegen?


----------



## dotshead (22 Juli 2004)

Defalcate schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die schnelle antwort !
> hm obwohl ich jetzt die spyware weg habe, sendet mein internet immernoch mehr bytes als das ich empfange.
> Woran könnte das denn noch liegen?



Ähem vielleicht weil XP nach Redmond telefoniert *SCNR*


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2004)

> Ein Tag, an dem Microsoft von der EU zu 497 Mio. € Bußgeld verknackt wird,
> kann nicht schlecht sein


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,309651,00.html


> Milliarden für die Aktionäre
> Der Softwarekonzern Microsoft will in den kommenden vier Jahren 75 Milliarden US-Dollar an seine Aktionäre verteilen. Das Geld soll zum Teil als Dividende ausgeschüttet, zum Teil für den Rückkauf von Aktien ausgegeben werden.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49274


> Gates profitiert vom Aktienbonus und spendet die Milliarden
> 
> Microsoft-Mitgründer und Chief Software Architect Bill Gates wird von dem gestern verkündeten Aktienbonus-Programm seiner Firma mit etwa 3 Milliarden US-Dollar profitieren. Die Summe ergibt sich aus der Multiplikation seiner 1.117.678.329 Aktien mit der einmaligen Dividende von jeweils 3 US-Dollar. Allerdings will Gates das Geld nicht selbst einsacken, sondern seiner Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation überlassen



497 Euronen   sind  für Billy Boy noch nicht mal ne Currywurst , träum weiter ...

cp


----------

